# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الروت و مستلزماته(Root any Device)  روت جالكسي اس تو Galaxy S2 Root

## mohamed73

*معلومات*  
 هذا الروت مخصص للجهاز التالي بالحرف
 Samsung Galaxy S II
 مجرب فقط على نسخة الجيلي بين على الكيرنل الأساسي للروم الرسمي
 تم تجربته على الروم العربي الرسمي جيلي بين والروم الأسباني والألماني نسخ الجيلي بين فقط   *طريقة التركيب* 
  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *رابط الروت*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## abdo_pepo

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## mimoun103

مشكور على المعلومة الرائعة

----------


## sabri-souf

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## jasem700

السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام جزاء الله خيرا يا اخي

----------


## alshameaa

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــورين

----------


## ghassine

alf chokr akhi

----------


## mh2000od

الف شكر

----------


## ssami1981

merci

----------


## hili66

merci

----------


## simostoun

جيد اخي الكريم وااااااااااااااااااصل

----------


## arghen

thankssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## arghen

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## Hasan12345

thank you

----------


## Hasan12345

مجهودرائع

----------


## Hasan12345

موقع متميز

----------


## sekoali

تمام الله ينور

----------


## ahmed189

الف الف الف شكر

----------


## youky

مشكور على المعلومة الرائعة

----------


## li7wamok

l7wa zin khas zaghnin kanchati rbk

----------

